# Keys online kaufen



## Tergo (8. März 2013)

Hi Leute!

Ich beschäftige mich momentan viel mit dem Thema 'Keys online kaufen'. Da die Preise einfach wahnsinnig günstig ausfallen, dachte ich mir, ich versuch es einfach mal. Ich achte natürlich besonders immer auf so Sachen, wie das Impressum, deswegen lasse ich beispielsweise von mmoga.de und von ebay-Käufen die Finger. Jetzt zeigt mir geizhals.at/de an, dass sogar Versandhäuser wie alternate.de Keys online anbieten. Auch über geizhals bin ich jetzt auf die Seite MSPoints gestoßen und auch da sind die Preise wahnsinnig gut. Impressum: aus Deutschland, sehr gute Bewertungen und Listungs-Partner auf verschiedenen Preisvergleichseiten.
Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen? 
Möchte nur auf Nummer sicher gehen.

Danke 

edit: bin jetzt noch auf einen neuen Shop gestoßen: GamesRocket

Der Shop sieht meiner Meinung nach noch besser aus und hat auch das e-trusted sign. Kann ich dann da bei Keys bedenkenlos zu greifen?


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (8. März 2013)

ich persönlich hab jetzt mitlerweile 3 spiele bei ein  KeyStore mir geholt... ist super günstig gewesen bei gleicher leistung... gut, man muss es dann z.B. bei Origin runterladen... aber dafür brauch ich mir den weg zu mediaMarkt
sparen...

kann ich nur empfehlen...
dein angegebener Shop(GamesRocket) ist kein reiner KeyStore.  er hat auch SpieleDVDs im angebot...und die sind dann genauso teuer wie im laden... günstig sind dann wirklich nur die Keys ohne der DVD


----------



## Troollin (10. März 2013)

Deinen angegeben Shop kenne ich persönlich jetzt nicht, aber es gibt bereits etliche seriöse Keystores.

Gamersgate, Greenmangaming, GoG, ... 

Bei Shops, die du nicht kennen solltest, einfach mal googlen. Zu jedem seriösen Keystore wirst du durch Google ein Forum o.ä. finden, in denen Erfahrungsberichte geschrieben wurden.


----------

